# Sparc



## cpccoder2008 (Jun 16, 2011)

What is the CPT for a SPARC procedure ? We're coming up with 58400 or 57288

Thanks


----------



## preserene (Jun 16, 2011)

SPARC Procedure for Treating Urinary Stress Incontinence 
This procedure has been patented by Dr. David Staskin and employs the *S*upra*P*ubic insertion of *ARC*ed needles (hence SPARC) for the *surgical implantation of an adjustable sling *that serves* to support the urethra.*.

I THINK THE ABOVE EXPLAINS  HOW SHOULD WE SELECT  THE CODE.
it is a procedure of sling open operation performed to support the urethra/ urinary system and not for supporting the uterus.
*So we would go for 57288.*.
Thank you.


----------

